# Please ID These Fish



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got these fish from a friend. He forgot what they were. Please help ID them if possible. Thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

had to tell be these pics.... Resize them please.


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pics reposted. Thank you for the heads up. 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

1st and 3rd one looks like socolofi. 2nd and 4th


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I saw the orange/brownlish fish at a LFS. It was labeled Pseudo Elongatus Likoma or something like that. Still not sure what the blue one is.


----------



## guti9512 (Feb 21, 2011)

the blue one is a pseudotropheus socolofi some pictures are here
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

1st and 4th are socolofi, third and 2nd looks like a hybrid of socolofi and yellow lab
( had seen them at some ones house, but they looked a bit different)


----------

